# Ice on Ice vs Pet Silk Leave in Conditioner



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I need to purchase some more detangler for daily grooming and was wondering the difference in the Ice on Ice vs Pet Silk leave in conditioner. I currently use Pet Silk but I have noticed a lot seem to prefer Ice on Ice. Just wondering if there is a reason why.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been using petsilk leave in conditioner but since I'm almost out I will be trying ice on ice next.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I wondered this same thing. I am almost out of the petsilk leave-in-conditioner. But I'm not sure if I'll like the new scent. I was wondering how the Ice on Ice smell compared with the smell of the petsilk.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I used Pet Silk for a long time, but recently switched to CC Products. I love the products and the way they make Sassy's coat feel. The Ice on Ice is wonderful.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 11 2005, 09:51 AM
> *I used Pet Silk for a long time, but recently switched to CC Products. I love the products and the way they make Sassy's coat feel. The Ice on Ice is wonderful.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Does it smell as good, too? Abbey potties outside so I like it to freshen her up as well as detangle. Thanks.


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

Why doesn't the Ice on Ice work for me? I simply spray it but it doesn't look like it does any detangling... Chiqui is really really matted now and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you brushing Chiqui properly with the right brush?

You need a a good quality pin brush like A#1 All Systems or the Chris Christenson Gold Series brush and you have to brush in layers, right down to the skin, or it mats underneath.

I use Ice on Ice in between baths for daily grooming. I find the Bless the Beasts fur pomade is the best detangler I have ever used, but no product can removed mats if you aren't brushing properly.


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

What is Ice on Ice? I have never heard of this before. I am a Pet Silk user. I have tried A LOT of shampoos, but find Pet Silk is the best. Please let me know what Ice on Ice is and where can I get some.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I have both, and honestly, I can't really tell a difference between the two.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Oct 11 2005, 07:48 AM
> *I wondered this same thing.  I am almost out of the petsilk leave-in-conditioner.  But I'm not sure if I'll like the new scent.  I was wondering how the Ice on Ice smell compared with the smell of the petsilk.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108334*


[/QUOTE]

Ice on Ice doesn`t really have a scent.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lovemytobi_@Oct 18 2005, 09:42 PM
> *What is Ice on Ice?  I have never heard of this before.  I am a Pet Silk user.  I have tried A LOT of shampoos, but find Pet Silk is the best.  Please let me know what Ice on Ice is and where can I get some.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111151*


[/QUOTE]

http://www.chrissystems.com/iceonice1.htm

I've tried many similar products over the years, but Ice on Ice is my favorite.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Ice on Ice didn't work for us at all, and the scent wasn't that great either. I still have it sitting in the cupboard, but we went straight back to Petsilk.
I find the thing that gives the best scent is the 'Liquid Silk' - it's just so fresh and nice smelling - it's my absolute favourite!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey_@Oct 19 2005, 11:00 AM
> *Ice on Ice didn't work for us at all, and the scent wasn't that great either. I still have it sitting in the cupboard, but we went straight back to Petsilk.
> I find the thing that gives the best scent is the 'Liquid Silk' - it's just so fresh and nice smelling - it's my absolute favourite!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111281*


[/QUOTE]

I don't know what is wrong with me but the scent of Liquid Silk bothers me terribly. I cannot stand it. I know so many people on SM are in love with the scent but I cannot tolerate it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 19 2005, 12:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what is wrong with me but the scent of Liquid Silk bothers me terribly. I cannot stand it. I know so many people on SM are in love with the scent but I cannot tolerate it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111318
[/B][/QUOTE]
i dotn care for that scent either..but i love the rainforest scent..i wish i could get liquid silk in that scent!


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

Lady'sMom,
You are right I don't think I am using the right brush. All the mats are 'inside'. I don't know what to do. I brush them daily. Several times a day and he still gets more and more matted.
I will do some search on the forum and find the best brushes and on how to de-matt him.
Thanks


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Oct 19 2005, 12:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
i dotn care for that scent either..but i love the rainforest scent..i wish i could get liquid silk in that scent!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111324
[/B][/QUOTE]


 You are BOTH














!!!!!
Petsilk Liquid Silk smells WONDERFUL!!!!!!















Ya'll have crazy smellers!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silvia_@Oct 19 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Lady'sMom,
> You are right I don't think I am using the right brush. All the mats are 'inside'. I don't know what to do. I brush them daily. Several times a day and he still gets more and more matted.
> I will do some search on the forum and find the best brushes and on how to de-matt him.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

When you brush be sure to brush the hair in the opposite direction and then start with the bottom portion and brush it. Then pull more hair down and brush that, etc. That is the only way to make sure there are no mats forming. Then after brushing like that, run a comb through to make sure no mats were hiding in there!!

JMM knows tons about grooming. You may want to look at some of her threads.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silvia_@Oct 19 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Lady'sMom,
> You are right I don't think I am using the right brush. All the mats are 'inside'. I don't know what to do. I brush them daily. Several times a day and he still gets more and more matted.
> I will do some search on the forum and find the best brushes and on how to de-matt him.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If the mats are really that bad underneath, you may have to shave him down and start again. If there are just a few you may be able to work them out.

What type of coat does he have? 

I'd recommend getting an A#1 All Systems 27mm soft pad (white) pin brush. It's an excellent brush for a Maltese coat.

http://www.carealotpets.com/item-detail/?ItemID=4692B

Then brush him like K&C's mom said, by flipping the hair back and starting underneath, then bringing the top section down a little at a time. Finally, finish by going through his whole coat with a greyhound comb to make sure you've gotten all the mats out.

Here's a good how-to:

http://www.bhejei.com/groom-basic.htm


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> > I don't know what is wrong with me but the scent of Liquid Silk bothers me terribly. I cannot stand it. I know so many people on SM are in love with the scent but I cannot tolerate it.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I was going to start a tread about conditioners and found this one. Now I'm still confused.....ICE on ICE or Pet Silk, still can't decide. Puddles hair is cottony and feels dry.

Went to web site to order the brush every one else uses and talks about, #1 All Systems Pin Brush with Wood Handle. Then again I'm confused..

Large oval head, extra long with contoured and lightweight handles, long pins are smooth and have rounded tips.

35mm Firm with black pad for rough double coats. 35mm Soft with white pad for softer, silkier coats

27mm Regular with white pad for those who like a heavier brush with a soft touch.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its the one with the white pad


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Opps there were 2 with white pads.

35mm Soft with white pad for softer, silkier coats 

27mm Regular with white pad for those who like a heavier brush with a soft touch. 

#1 All Systems Pin Brush with Wood Handle


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

which ever are equivilent to these http://mjmcompany.com/1allsystems-pin-brush.htm


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Wonderful, thanks for your help.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

np hope puddles likes it hehe


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm sure he will not....lol Now it's to the conditioner....hmmmm

I'm needing this stuff, cause hubby said Puddles could not go back to the groomer until this dog flu stuff has settled down. Sounds like Puddles has him around his little paw.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Puddles Mom, if Puddles has a cottony coat, you might want to get the Chris Christensen 27 mm Gold Series brush instead of the All Systems brush. It's more expensive but wonderful on cottony coats. I used the All Systems brush on Lady for years, but will never go back now that I've tried the CC brush!

http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

OK, I got the Ice on Ice but I must be using to much or something because Baxter seems to be a little greasy after a daily grooming. His hair looks oily afterwards!! I am going to try using less but if this isn't the problem I am not so sure I like this stuff. Any suggestions would help!!!


----------

